# African cichlid stocking question.



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey,
So I have a 75 gallon cichlid tank (48inchx18inch footprint) which I have kept lightly stocked with lots of caves. I have:

1 female Labidochromis caeruleus
1 male Sciaenochromis fryeri
1 male Copadichromis borleyi "Kadango"
1 male Aulonocara baenschi (Sunshine Peacock)
1 male Placidochromis phenochilus "Tanzania"
1 common pleco

These guys have been in there for about two years and are all large and mature and wonderfully coloured and get along pretty well - they tolerate each other splendidly.

My question is that a friend has offered me some of his fish and I'm tempted to try adding some... but I'm not sure if it's a good idea. The fish offered are:

1 x 2.5 inch male white top hara
30 x 1 inch zebra obliquidens

My initial research is making me think that the white top will one day when he grows up kill my existing fish, so I will probably say no to that one, but what about adding 1M and 4F of the zebra obliquidens (If they can be sexed)? Would they get along? Even if they get along, do you think I would risk hybridization with any of my males?

I would greatly appreciate any input from people who've got some experience with these fish.


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

JulieFish said:


> My initial research is making me think that the white top will one day when he grows up kill my existing fish.


You are correct. The aggressive mbuna's tend to put a strong hold over a hap/peacocks tank and are best suited amongst their own kind.



JulieFish said:


> But what about adding 1M and 4F of the zebra obliquidens (If they can be sexed)? Would they get along? Even if they get along, do you think I would risk hybridization with any of my males?


I wouldn't. I'm not a fan of mixing vics with malawians, i find the vics to typically be a bit more aggressive and they would most likely beat up on your haps and peacocks.

Hybridization amongst different lakes is unlikely.

My 2 cents, i'd stick to peacocks, labs and haps if your looking to add additionals.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

One thing you could do is go with an all male tank, provides lots of colour, no hybridization or huge aggression issues. But at the same time poses certain challenges in the sense that you need to pick your fish carefully. 

Personally as it currently sits, I would pull the yellow lab as its a female and could be causing extra aggression. I know its sounds unlikely due to whats already in the tank, but I wouldn't be surprised as labs and fryeri will breed with anything.

Just my opinion. I have kept many all male tanks in the past. Its quite rewarding after you figure out the fish compatibility.


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Tristan said:


> Personally as it currently sits, I would pull the yellow lab as its a female and could be causing extra aggression.


I'm not sure about that, never herd of a female lab showing any aggression and i've been breeding them for 6 years now.



Tristan said:


> Its quite rewarding after you figure out the fish compatibility.


Amen! 
Its the last half of that statement that is the fun part.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not sure about that, never herd of a female lab showing any aggression and i've been breeding them for 6 years now.

You miss took what I meant but I didn't really articulate my point. Given that the lab is a female she may be the root cause of any extra aggression that would be in the tank.


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Tristan said:


> You miss took what I meant but I didn't really articulate my point. Given that the lab is a female she may be the root cause of any extra aggression that would be in the tank.


Oh valid point, anything is possible in malawi.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for the input... I think I've decided to leave things as they are. I know what you mean about the female causing the males to act out, but it hasn't been an issue. 

Free fish are just so tempting when you've got an understocked tank, ya know?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

JulieFish said:


> Thanks so much for the input... I think I've decided to leave things as they are. I know what you mean about the female causing the males to act out, but it hasn't been an issue.
> 
> Free fish are just so tempting when you've got an understocked tank, ya know?


Totally tempting, but thats how you end up with a cluster @@@@ of a tank and a lot of other issues. Don't get me wrong mixed lake tanks can work and do..but again you need to do a lot of research for them to prosper. Personally I don't like mixing lakes but thats just me.

You might be okay with the Hara in there... especially since he is so small and they are all big meaty haps. If you do put him in there I would for sure trade out the female lab for a male. Hara's are beautiful fish and would really add a nice shape and colour to what you already have.


----------

